# VOTE! Most Futuristic Skyscraper



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

Asia is the Future.... so my vote goes to BoC


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Burj


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Petronas uses more traditional floodlights, which brings out its beauty quite well. However, I've seen pictures of it lit up in different colours before.


I would like to see pics of The Petronas using other colours for floodlights. But true the traditional ones work better for this scraper. 

But still, the BoC has some nice led lights which gives it a more futuristic feel.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I would like to see pics of The Petronas using other colours for floodlights. But true the traditional ones work better for this scraper.
> 
> But still, the BoC has some nice led lights which gives it a more futuristic feel.


BoC used to have traditional floodlight lighting, somewhat like Petronas. The white lighting is fairly new, and it looks quite good without all the colours.





































Nothing futuristic really about the lighting though compared to a number of other HK buildings.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

1) Petronas
2) Burj Al Arab
3) Swiss Re
4) BoC
5) Emirates Towers (don't care for them at all)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> BoC used to have traditional floodlight lighting, somewhat like Petronas. The white lighting is fairly new, and it looks quite good without all the colours.
> 
> Nothing futuristic really about the lighting though compared to a number of other HK buildings.


The white lighting fits the BoC well. And they did a good job on planning the lighting effects and setting it up. 

Yes there are alot of HK scrapers that have a better lighting effect than the BoC but they're not in the polls.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

1) Emirates Towers :banana: I had the strongest sense of ''pride'' standing in front of it.

2) Petronas
3) Burj Al-Arab
4) Bank of China
5) Swiss Re


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> The white lighting fits the BoC well. And they did a good job on planning the lighting effects and setting it up.
> 
> Yes there are alot of HK scrapers that have a better lighting effect than the BoC but they're not in the polls.


BoC's lighting scheme is very conservative compared to its neighbors and taller counterparts, with merely lights rising up and down and a few spotlights during the Symphony of Lights. 2 IFC is a notable exception, with floodlights much like what BoC had before. Cheung Kong is a huge billboard, and AIG screams for attention with its colour bands on the side and the large TV at the top. Even HSBC has added a series of colours along its two side staircases and along the centre body. Standard Chartered also has a few colour neon bands along its verticals.


----------



## Avalancha (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't believe people like actually that London building.
I think is awful, one of the ugliest new buildings in the world.

In another note, it's strange that the Dubai buildings are underrated. They have clearly a much better design.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

SwissRe


----------



## Subliving (Jul 1, 2006)

SwissRe, as it looks like it only just landed from space sometime last week.

Subliving.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Where is Oriental Pearl Tower?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't find anything wrong with the Swiss-Re. I have never seen Swiss-Re at night but saw pics of The Torre Agbar and it has some nice lighting effects.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Agbar has a very nice colouring scheme at night whereas SwissRe is quite conservative.










I wonder if they have added anything since that photo was taken. I didn't bother going out too much at night when I was in London last year.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't think The Swiss-Re needs any nice lighting effects but it will look nice if it did


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> I don't think The Swiss-Re needs any nice lighting effects but it will look nice if it did


SwissRe's location in the heart of the City is very sensitive to too much spectacle both during the day and at night. I wouldn't think it will be appropriate to flash an Agbar-style lighting scheme on it when nearby St. Paul's only has a conservatively-lit dome.


----------



## premier (Dec 28, 2005)

When I saw the title of the thread I tought of BOC straight away, So I think I'll go with it. Although Petronas Towers aren't too far from the first place. I see Burj Al Arab as third, Swiss Re forth. 
Also, I don't see anything futuristics about Emirates Towers. They are just regular shaped towers. 
I also think that Turning Torso shuld be included in the poll, it's a great example of futuristic engineering.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree with Emirates Towers. I don't find anything futuristic with it. Burj Al Arab has a more futuristic look.


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

WANCH said:


>


Imagine Swiss RE with that lighting scheme  

Burj Al Arab and the Swiss RE were both revolutionary when built, as there were no other buildings on the planet like them. I suppose Swiss RE is most futuristic, because it is newer. And shaped like no other skyscraper


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

P.S:


----------

